# Solor Powered Bicyle??



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Would any of you spend over $2k for a bike? I mean a peddle bike bicycle? This is interesting , but the "WAIT!! There's MORE!! video kinda turns me off so I'm watching it in spurts...

http://www.newsolarbike.com/?utm_so...ep25&utm_campaign=OTG_Advertorial_Bikes_Sep25 *


----------

